# Spoiler



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

As you can see I have the RS package, but im interested in buying an aftermarket spoiler. My question is, if I were to remove my lip spoiler, are there any holes in the trunk that will be visible once I put the spoiler?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i think there are 2 bolts for the lip spoiler so there should be holes


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone else thought this thread was going to contain actual spoilers of something? 

Yes there is bolts holding the spoiler.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I know there's bolts.. But are the bolts located at each end? Or will there be one in the middle? Therefore visible with the one I'd like to install..


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

4 bolts evenly spaced.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

the bolts are located near the sides


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Two answers, both different...

Go to a dealership, ask them to look it up.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Lol.. So I guess no one really knows?? No RS owners have replaced their lip spoilers ?????


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I did - (4 bolts evenly spaced)

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks guys!.. So this means I can't put a custom spoiler :dry:


----------

